# New Pet Friendly Website (Non-Profit)



## maps4pets (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone

Just introducing myself and our website maps4pets.com.

We are a not-for-profit website that offers an array of pet friendly holidays around the UK aswell as links to several other countries in Europe, USA, Canada and New Zealand.

Aswell as that there is an interactive map of worldwide dog shows, a complete list of pet friendly outdoor locations/parks and a full list of pet friendly care homes.

We are also running the Kennel Club Charitable Trust Affiliation Programme which is an ideal way for individuals or organisations that wish to raise funds for their particular club, show or charity. This is operational via a free link that may be obtained via our affiliation page from our website.

Finally, we are offering all pet related businesses free links via our links directory.

I hope this will be of interest to your members and look forward to interacting on your forum in the future.

Kind regards

Julia


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

You forgot to include a link for the website. Is there any charge for using your site/services?


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi. I wasn't sure the forum allowed links. The homepage is: MAPS4PETS for UK pet-friendly accommodation and dog-related mattersMAPS4PETS for UK pet-friendly accommodation and dog-related matters

The website does not charge for advertising,so if you have a pet/animal themed website, we can put you in our links directory for free. This is the link: MAPS4PETS is the site to visit if you are looking for pet friendly holiday accommodation in the UK, information on The Kennel Club or on future worldwide dog shows, caravan and camping holidays or even a limited edition canine collectors gift

I hope this helps. Julia x


----------



## doggienuts (Mar 13, 2010)

Great site Julia. 
I think I can be an active member at your site. 
love them ...


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 8, 2010)

We are currently revamping our pet friendly accommodation maps as well as introducing a lot more new facets to the website. One of these will be a blog which will enable all our pet friendly accommodation providers and their visitors to interact and network. We will be assisting via our Twitter account Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter and other social network media pl;atforms.

Thanks Doggienuts. We would welcome your input. You can get in contact directly from the website contact form and I will get back to you. We will be looking for people who can act as "anchor postees" - so to speak.

Website contact form: *contact the leading UK pet-friendly accommodation website at MAPS4PETS*


----------

